# This Guy Is Teaching Your iPhone To Detect Bad Breath ... And Other Smells



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> We've told you before that smartphones and PCs are becoming more human, with their ability to see (camera) hear (phone) and feel (gyro/accelerometer).
> Now, a tiny San Francisco startup, Adamant Technologies, is trying to give your iPhone the senses of smell and taste, too.
> 
> The company has created a computer chip that works with a bunch of tiny sensors that "can take the sense of smell and taste and digitize them," explains Sam Khamis, Adamant's founder and CEO.


Here


----------

